# GJ2 (grover Jackson) guitars



## Elwood (Aug 22, 2018)

Do you have any experience with GJ2 guitars? There isn't that much info to be had from their website and I'm trying to find out more.

This is a 22 fret Glendora with floyd. Pickups have been changed and it's a relic. It comes with the original blue case.

Do they come with certs or anything from the factory?
What was the build quality and finish like?

Is there anyone with more info on the range?


----------



## budda (Aug 22, 2018)

If you like that one but want a bit more info on what you're buying, what about one of the new Charvel strats?

I've heard of GJ2 but have never seen one in person, nor met anyone who's tried one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2018)

I've handled a couple of 6 strings. Very well built, but nothing really special. 

The prices were insanely high when they first came out, but they've settled down. 

The necks were medium thickness, nice C shape. Both were a little different than each other. I think they're hand shaped. 

I don't know if Grover is still at it. I remember seeing new models on a regular basis, then nothing.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 22, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've handled a couple of 6 strings. Very well built, but nothing really special.
> 
> The prices were insanely high when they first came out, but they've settled down.
> 
> ...



He might have shut down the GJ2 brand now that he is building the Friedman guitars. The website seems to be gone and this website sounds like he is teaching and ghost building https://www.groverjackson.com/


----------



## I play music (Aug 22, 2018)

Why is there no dot on the 21st fret? Personally I'd always mistake the 22nd for a 24th fret that way...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 22, 2018)

Last I recall hearing is as technomandark said: I was googling stuff about the brand before pulling the trigger on a used one, and Grover having apparently pulled the plug on GJ2 once he got the Friedman contract turned me from buying the thing.


----------



## Dyingsea (Aug 22, 2018)

Great value on the used market. Comparable to Charvel etc.


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Aug 22, 2018)

I tried one of the Tele-style ones (Hellhound?) a few years back - real solid, nothing spectacular. Not in the league of the Schecter USA Strat-style I compared it with, but it was a nice guitar.


----------



## Zado (Aug 22, 2018)

technomancer said:


> He might have shut down the GJ2 brand now that he is building the Friedman guitars. The website seems to be gone and this website sounds like he is teaching and ghost building https://www.groverjackson.com/


Precisely the explaination I gave to myself.


----------



## mastapimp (Aug 22, 2018)

Like others have already said, when they first came out, they were way overpriced. The one I played was similar to the pic posted but it wasn't anything special. A very average super-strat, but solidly built. It was a little bit of a let-down when you see Jackson's name attached to it and you're used to charvel/jackson guitars from the mid-90s to present day. Neck was a little thicker than i was expecting, but not uncomfortable. Was a very plain, no-nonsense middle of the road guitar.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 26, 2018)

The is for the info guys. I've not found out any more info regarding closing down the brand.

I'm going to try it out and see if I like it.


----------



## adamajah (Aug 26, 2018)

They have good reviews as far as quality but they seem next to impossible to sell on the used market. They just sit. Buy cheap if you’re going to try one.


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 26, 2018)

I looked at different used ones, and considered getting one, but never ended up grabbing one. I've read mixed reviews, mot have been positive, but not glowing with praise.

I'll be interested in your opinion after you try this one out.


----------



## Boojakki (Aug 27, 2018)

I own one of the asian made shredder models. It's a solid made, good playable, well sounding piece of gear. Over all I really like it. Still, oddly enough, I seldom play it. I really wonder why...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 27, 2018)

I'll let you guys know how it goes if I get to check it out.

I've just had another look at the photos, I thinks an odd camera angle but the floyd doesn't seem to align with the bridge pickup. Slight larger gap at the high E side. Just a trick of the light?

I've had real trouble on finding out more info on GJ2 guitars. With the original site down there is next to no reliable info on the specs, like fret size, neck info etc or the spec of the pickups.


----------



## Zado (Aug 28, 2018)

Wrote directly to the guy, who replied:

_We are not currently making GJ2, perhaps in the near future we will offer another house line to commemorate our full history in guitar manufacturing. But, for now we are focused on supporting the healthy growth of the boutique guitar industry _


----------



## Ignoramus (Aug 28, 2018)

I reckon you have to take the neck off to adjust the truss rod?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 28, 2018)

Ignoramus said:


> I reckon you have to take the neck off to adjust the truss rod?


Yes, the fretboard has an overhand - I think it's neck off or neck pickup out.


----------



## I play music (Aug 28, 2018)

Elwood said:


> Yes, the fretboard has an overhand - I think it's neck off or neck pickup out.


Ufff...that's just bad. What did GJ just think making this design decision? Based on that alone I already wouldn't buy this guitar...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 28, 2018)

I play music said:


> Ufff...that's just bad. What did GJ just think making this design decision? Based on that alone I already wouldn't buy this guitar...



The kind of guy that buys these (and really, old enough to care who Grover Jackson is) are into the pseudo-vintage thing.


----------



## Dyingsea (Aug 28, 2018)

Neck off to adjust the truss rod isn't a new thing but it is inconvenient. Alot of old F styles were like this and old Charvels etc.


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Aug 28, 2018)

I feel like if you're in the market for a Grover Jackson built super strat, you'd be crazy to not get a Friedman Cali...


----------



## I play music (Aug 28, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The kind of guy that buys these (and really, old enough to care who Grover Jackson is) are into the pseudo-vintage thing.


Apparently that kind of guy is a bit rare: 


adamajah said:


> They have good reviews as far as quality but they seem next to impossible to sell on the used market. They just sit. Buy cheap if you’re going to try one.


Otherwise they wouldn't just sit...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2018)

TheGuitarPit said:


> I feel like if you're in the market for a Grover Jackson built super strat, you'd be crazy to not get a Friedman Cali...



True - GJ2 are a good price second hand though. I wouldn't buy one new. The Firedmans generally look cool, but the headstock is worse and the price is astronomical. This one is $3500/£2700:


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 30, 2018)

In fairness, it’s $3500 to order one _without _poop.


----------



## I play music (Aug 30, 2018)

Elwood said:


> True - GJ2 are a good price second hand though. I wouldn't buy one new. The Firedmans generally look cool, but the headstock is worse and the price is astronomical. This one is $3500/£2700:


At least on this you can adjust the truss rod without removing the neck ...


----------



## SnoozyWyrm (Aug 30, 2018)

I've heard much hype about those things. Sounds like unicorns farts etc etc... Can't get over the block heel on a boutique superstrat, and the 22 frets to some extent.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 30, 2018)

Waiting on the release of overpriced Friedman hotsauces. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 30, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> In fairness, it’s $3500 to order one _without _poop.



That's hilarious, Friedman is a joke.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2018)

I play music said:


> At least on this you can adjust the truss rod without removing the neck ...



Very true, it's not worth a few thousand dollars over a send hand GJ2 though. That's would account for a lot of pro setups.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 30, 2018)

Floppystrings said:


> That's hilarious, Friedman is a joke.



Over $3k and they go flat sawn over quarter?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 30, 2018)

For the Super Strat crowd. I have been hearing amazing things about Chubtone guitars.

I am unsure but I think they outsource the parts and just build guitars vs. actually cutting the wood and all of that but they are in the $1,500 range and people rave about how nice they are.


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Aug 30, 2018)

Elwood said:


> True - GJ2 are a good price second hand though. I wouldn't buy one new. The Firedmans generally look cool, but the headstock is worse and the price is astronomical. This one is $3500/£2700:



Was just looking at Reverb...some GJ2's are insanely expensive. I take in the "Inspiration" Series is an import line or something? They're much cheaper. I do see a couple really nice looking GJ2's in the $1k range though...tempting, but taking off the neck for an adjustment is a 10000% dealbreaker for me.


----------

